# Can a chevy silverado 1500 handle a 8ft blade?



## Dan2425 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys, i have a 1999 Chevy K1500 Silverado Z71. I was wonder if my truck would be able to handle an 8ft fisher plow? i was thinking about cranking my bars and adding timbrens but would that be enough to hold up an 8ft? i know for a fact my truck will hold up a 7ft 6 blade with no problem. if anyone has an 8ft plow on there 1500 please feel free to share some pics as i'm curious to see how bogged down the truck is.


----------



## boss2013 (Dec 17, 2013)

There is a guy here that runs a 9'2. Vxt with wings on a 1500 shortbed. I would doubt an 8' weighs much more than a 7.5.


----------



## Dan2425 (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy crap a 9footer is huge! Ive seen some trucks pretty bogged down on an 8foot v plow. He must have some pretty heavy duty suspension huh?


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

look at the different oen plow selectors... not size, it's all abiout weight. 
the plow manufacturers err on the cautious side.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

If you have 8 lugs yes and it should be fine.If its only 5 or 6 then you will beat the snot out of the 1500 so plan on re-doing the front end often and keep a spare tranny around


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

snowymassbowtie;1932245 said:


> If you have 8 lugs yes and it should be fine.If its only 5 or 6 then you will beat the snot out of the 1500 so plan on re-doing the front end often and keep a spare tranny around


1999 K1500....6 lugs, Mr. Bowtie. Thumbs Up

It will handle it but just go a little easier on it.


----------



## Dan2425 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is my truck. its a 6 lug.... I've gotta check how much the fisher plow weighs... most places like snowdogg say i can take an 8 foot plow but then others like boss say it would be way too heavy... Fisher says i can mount an 8' HD on my truck so i hope the used one i'm buying won't bog my truck down to much!


----------



## Dan2425 (Jan 19, 2015)

Banksy;1932317 said:


> 1999 K1500....6 lugs, Mr. Bowtie. Thumbs Up
> 
> It will handle it but just go a little easier on it.


Dont worry i think i'll go easy on the truck cuz this season it's looking like we won't even be getting 10 inches of snow the whole season. :crying:


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

I would look at the trucks GVWR figure what your going to run for ballast cause your going to want so good weight to keep those rear tires from spinning add the plows weight and the trucks weight see if your over that GVWR. I have a 7.6' super duty on my 1500 and I don't know if my truck would do good with a 8' that's a lot of snow to push.


----------



## Dan2425 (Jan 19, 2015)

JAJA;1932498 said:


> I would look at the trucks GVWR figure what your going to run for ballast cause your going to want so good weight to keep those rear tires from spinning add the plows weight and the trucks weight see if your over that GVWR. I have a 7.6' super duty on my 1500 and I don't know if my truck would do good with a 8' that's a lot of snow to push.


for ballast ill have 2 two stage blowers in the bed and the rest of the weight i can accommodate with sand bags... have been thinking about building a wooden box to fill up with sand/salt bags... Seems hand to have if i get myself stuck.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Well they make multiple 8ft plows so which model are you looking at?


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Go for a V... dogg or meyer...... I'm going with a Meyer when the truck is paid for and the bike... and we get more snow.... and my wife's not looking....


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

What's wrong with the 7-1/2 on your truck?


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

theres a guy on here that has a tundra with an 8ft fisher HD series


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I had a 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 regular cab and the 7.5' SD was all it wanted. I know a lot of people run 7.5' HD plows on GM 1500's but, I have never scene an 8' HD on one. My Tundra handles an 8' HD better than my Chevy handled my 7.5' SD. If you really want an 8' plow, Snow Dogg makes an 8' for 1/2 tons.


----------



## Dan2425 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well guys nevermind... i bought the plow but my truck isnt looking good  :crying:  :crying:


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

so the rest of the story???/


----------



## Dan2425 (Jan 19, 2015)

my front suspension needs to be all replaced if im going to install the plow i mean its good but its worn out from 190k on the truck so its better off just selling the truck and buying another one. Its up for sale now http://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/4857955540.html


----------

